# 30mm carbine for hunting



## horsecreek (Oct 22, 2007)

Whats yalls take on hunting with a .30 caliber m1 carbine for deer? 
My dad has redone 2 of them and are very nice plus easy to shoot. I want to start my son on that and girlfriend as they dont kick.

I did just locate this-
"In the velocity / energy combination, we know the US military wanted the .30 caliber M-1 carbine to break the magic 1900 fps mark, a mark (apparently) arbitrarily chosen. Never accepted as a big game cartridge, the 600 or so ft. lbs. left at 100 yards has made the .30 carbine round rarely chosen deer medicine. "

So it would probably be more affective and more knockdown power to use a 12ga with a slug! just wont have the range-


----------



## holton27596 (Oct 22, 2007)

I would think a 30mm would be a pain to shoot :0


----------



## Bill Brown (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't think a deer shot at & hit with a 30mm would leave anything to eat.


----------



## horsecreek (Oct 22, 2007)

ok mistyped..is this better=- *.30caliber....*
m1 carbine


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 22, 2007)

I made that mistake once and typed 40 mm. boy, did I get kidded.

I do think that you should consider that a .30 M1 Carbine is really just a pistol cartridge.


----------



## OkieHunter (Oct 22, 2007)

I would check the reg's on this one, a 30 cal carbine is not much of a round.


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 22, 2007)

Use your M-1's for fun.

Get a more suitable cal/gun for hunting.


----------



## Beenthere&donethat (Oct 22, 2007)

Regs. say ANY .22 caliber or larger center fire is acceptable. Do I agree with that? Not at all! Any cartridge can kill cleanly if shot placement is perfect, but how many times do you get a "perfect" shot, in reality?


----------



## horsecreek (Oct 23, 2007)

yall thoughts were as mine. it just seemed to "light" of a round. Basically it is 1 000 buck round and about the same energy. My dad had me use last yr and I missed 1 GREAT BUCK and another decent one. The scope was off as well but trying to find blood was a joke so I didnt know if I hit or not which made me very uneasy. Now I look back to when I shot and WONDER if I really did hit the deer (being so close) and if I gave up way to easy cause i had no sign of a hit and left it to the scope being way off as I found out later that morning. Anyway, thank yall for the info and helping me choose NOT to hunt with it.


----------



## whitworth (Oct 23, 2007)

*If I told you*

you probably wouldn't believe it.  

Yes it was a military round used heavily in WWII, but.  It is weak on the ballistics side and I wouldn't recommend it for deer.  

Although some people have to learn the hard way.


----------



## lakelbr (Oct 23, 2007)

Years ago the 30 cal was specifically excluded for use on deer.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 23, 2007)

Beenthere&donethat said:


> Regs. say ANY .22 caliber or larger center fire is acceptable. Do I agree with that? Not at all! Any cartridge can kill cleanly if shot placement is perfect, but how many times do you get a "perfect" shot, in reality?



Specifically any .22 caliber or larger centerfire with expanding bullets.   Most .30 Carbine ammo is loaded with a FMJ bullet and would thus not be acceptable.


----------



## rayjay (Oct 23, 2007)

lakelbr said:


> Years ago the 30 cal was specifically excluded for use on deer.




What he said.


----------



## horsecreek (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks for all the info guys....
and mike-- lol....no problem...


----------



## Beenthere&donethat (Oct 23, 2007)

7x57 said:


> Specifically any .22 caliber or larger centerfire with expanding bullets.   Most .30 Carbine ammo is loaded with a FMJ bullet and would thus not be acceptable.




Good point, I was speaking from memory, sorry for omitting "expanding bullet" as that is important wording legally. Thanks 7X57!!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 23, 2007)

If your still considering trying the .30 carbine, look into the new load from Corbon using a Barnes X hollowpoint. What little I've read on it basically indicates more performance from the round. I'm sure they were refering to defensive application but it may be worth looking into.


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 23, 2007)

IMO a VERY close range round- would I use it NO --30-30 , or 243 much better-- might even say a 223 before a .30 cal -- fun to shoot but very marginal as a deer round


----------



## tcward (Nov 25, 2007)

.30 carbine in my opinion is way too light for hunting deer. Great plinking round though!


----------



## CAL (Nov 25, 2007)

Have killed many deer with a .30cal.carbine.Not a very powerful round but works real good on close range shots.Used it as a truck gun for many years.The gun is designed for hard nose ammo and will not function real good with soft nose hollow points.They have a tendency to drag going into the chamber.Loaded as a single shot,I used it for my son to shoot when he was a little guy.Killed his first deer with one.It is a good rifle for a 50 to 75 yd.shot but is a placement round.Can't just shoot one anywhere and expect to fine the deer.


----------



## CAL (Nov 25, 2007)

balvarik said:


> I just always refer folks to people who use a 357magnum handgun.
> Up here some people still use 38/40,44/40 and 32/20 carbines for deer because that is the only rifle they own.
> A 30cal M-1 carbine with a 110grain SP truly outshines a 357mag handgun in the accuracy and energy department.
> 
> Mike



Interesting to know.I still have a family members Winchester 1873 in 32-20.I think it was claimed to "load on Sunday and shoot all week".


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Nov 25, 2007)

Killed my first deer with a 30 cal. Would I hunt with it today? Hmm not unless it was the only thing I owned.


----------



## 257 roberts (Nov 28, 2007)

I carried one in my patrol car for a bunch of years till they gave me a mini-14, I really like the carbine but never thought about using it for deer( it works well for it was designed for)


----------



## jneil (Nov 30, 2007)

It worked great against the Germans in WWII because the guy hit with it was usually just wounded and two or more of his buddies had to carry him off the battlefield.


----------



## CAL (Nov 30, 2007)

Had a friend in the Korean conflict Mike that carried two of the 30's with him.Said the barrels would get so hot till they would stop shooting at times.Said he taped two 30 rd.clips together for a 60 rd.charge.


----------



## Seminole61pf (Nov 30, 2007)

OkieHunter said:


> I would check the reg's on this one, a 30 cal carbine is not much of a round.



.22 cal or larger center fire is the min. in the reg's


----------



## wildcatt (Dec 6, 2007)

*30 carbine*

loaded carbine for friend and he shot several deer with it,however he was excelent shot and place his shots right.
my load was 311291-170 gr and 2400 powder.
like it has been said you have to place your shots and keep it close not over 100 yrds.and better less.


----------



## wildcatt (Dec 6, 2007)

*32/20*



balvarik said:


> I just always refer folks to people who use a 357magnum handgun.
> Up here some people still use 38/40,44/40 and 32/20 carbines for deer because that is the only rifle they own.
> A 30cal M-1 carbine with a 110grain SP truly outshines a 357mag handgun in the accuracy and energy department.
> 
> Mike


my first gun to reload for was a win73.I still have the win tool and mold.then I bought a win 73 in Birmingham Alabama in 1945 and loaded for that.are we so weak that we have to use 375 mags to kill deer.or are the deer stronger than in old.


----------

